# Sad news - Sir Terry Pratchett passed away



## Daeniel (Mar 12, 2015)

BBC News - Sir Terry Pratchett, renowned fantasy author, dies aged 66

_"All right," said Susan, "I'm not stupid. You're saying humans need ... fantasies to make life bearable."

NO. HUMANS NEED FANTASY TO BE HUMAN. TO BE THE PLACE WHERE THE FALLING ANGEL MEET THE RISING APE.

"Tooth fairies? Hogfathers?"

YES. AS PRACTICE. YOU HAVE TO START OUT LEARNING TO BELIEVE THE LITTLE LIES.

"So we can believe the big ones?"

YES. JUSTICE. DUTY. MERCY. THAT SORT OF THING.

"They're not the same at all!"

REALLY? THEN TAKE THE UNIVERSE AND GRIND IT DOWN TO THE FINEST POWDER AND SIEVE IT THROUGH THE FINEST SIEVE AND THEN SHOW ME ONE ATOM OF JUSTICE, ONE MOLECULE OF MERCY. AND YET YOU ACT, LIKE THERE WAS SOME SORT OF RIGHTNESS IN THE UNIVERSE BY WHICH IT MAY BE JUDGED.

"Yes. But people have got to believe that or what's the point?"

MY POINT EXACTLY._​
The Hogfather, one of my favorite quote from Terry's books.

What a sad day. RIP Sir Terry.


----------



## metaldoggie (Mar 12, 2015)

A very sad loss.

My grandmother got me into his books. Truly one of a kind, spanning multiple generations.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 12, 2015)

IT IS TIME WE MEET AT LAST, MR PRATCHETT.

I'm actually crying right now, my facebook just erupted.


----------



## ElRay (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## thedonal (Mar 12, 2015)

Incredibly sad news. I read that and thought "Oh no!".

Then a voice entered my head, like the grinding of tombstones from cthonic depths..

BUT YES

His books have always been and will continue to be a big part of my life and sense of humour.

RIP Sir Terry. And thanks.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 12, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> IT IS TIME WE MEET AT LAST, MR PRATCHETT.
> 
> I'm actually crying right now, my facebook just erupted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 13, 2015)

Terrible news
I love his books so much, he is a genius. And his very public stance on alzheimer's and on euthanasia/assisted suicide was very brave and regardless of your views on the subjects great that someone so high profile made his own personal suffering so public so as to at least try and get debate and discussion on subjects too often swept under the carpet. 

Amazing man and without doubt one of the best RIP tweets ever.

&#8220;DON'T THINK OF IT AS DYING, said Death. JUST THINK OF IT AS LEAVING EARLY TO AVOID THE RUSH.&#8221; - From Good Omens

RIP Sir Terry


----------



## Daeniel (Mar 13, 2015)

Still cannot believe it. He is perhaps (together with Warhammer and Magic) what brought me to learn english, reading books in original language and gave me quite a lot of wanderlust. I would not be the same person that I am today without his books - I really got the feeling that a friend left me.


----------



## Malkav (Mar 13, 2015)

*If complete and utter chaos was lightning, then he'd be the sort to stand on a hilltop in a thunderstorm wearing wet copper armour shouting 'All gods are bastards!

*RIP


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 14, 2015)

I was just coming to post this - glad to see there are more TP fans!

But wait ... there may be hope for his return! 

*Petition asks Death to bring Sir Terry Pratchett back
*Petition asks Death to bring Sir Terry Pratchett back - BBC Newsbeat 

RIP Mr. Pratchett!




http://www.sevenstring.org//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## eggzoomin (Mar 14, 2015)

Saw this on the news just as I was leaving work the other day. Have been a massive fan for 30 years. Gutted.


----------

